# Мороженое - noun or adjective?



## reer

_Думаешь, после *мороженого* не хочется пить?_

This sentence from Assimil Russian is confusing to me.   From what I have got from flipping through Penguin Russian Course, the case with ending -ого is only for genitive case of adjective and accusative case of adjective with accusative masculine animate nouns.  

I was confused because I thought мороженое in the sentence above a neuter noun.  Could после be followed with adjective?


----------



## Drink

When adjectives are used as nouns, they retain their adjective declensions. In this case "мороженый" means "frozen" and its neuter form is used as a noun to mean "ice cream" (literally meaning "that which is frozen" or perhaps short for "мороженое молоко" meaning "frozen milk" or something similar).


----------



## Rosett

Here, мороженое is a noun, meaning "ice cream."
You may want to compare it with: "После солёного хочется пить."

An adjective can accompany a corresponding noun (so that it may appear after "после" in the sentence) and has to be in the same case, number and gender. In the given example, the Genitive case is required.


----------



## reer

Drink said:


> When adjectives are used as nouns, they retain their adjective declensions. In this case "мороженый" means "frozen" and its neuter form is used as a noun to mean "ice cream" (literally meaning "that which is frozen" or perhaps short for "мороженое молоко" meaning "frozen milk" or something similar).


Thanks very much.  Very clear explanation.


----------



## reer

Rosett said:


> An adjective can accompany a corresponding noun (so that it may appear after "после" in the sentence) and has to be in the same case, number and gender. In the given example, the Genitive case is required.


Thanks for your reply.  This is what I found confusing.  мороженый's neuter form мороженое functions as a noun in this sentence and at the same time takes the genitive case ending -ого for an adjective.   This adjective follows itself as the corresponding noun.  Could I say so?


----------



## Drink

It would be better to say simply that "мороженое" is just a noun that looks like an adjective.


----------



## reer

Drink said:


> It would be better to say simply that "мороженое" is just a noun that looks like an adjective.


I see.


----------



## Zaika

Здравствуйте. Как будет правильно сказать в смысле "две порции шоколадного мороженого":

1) Два шоколадных мороженых
2) Два шоколадного мороженого 
3) два шоколадного мороженых 

Спасибо заранее.


----------



## Maroseika

Вариант 1.
При существительных   мужского и среднего  рода, зависящих от числительных _два, три, четыре_ (а также от составных числительных, оканчивающихся на указанные цифры), определение, находящееся между числительным и существительным, в современном языке ставится, как правило, в форме родительного падежа множественного числа" (пар. 193.1).


----------



## Zaika

ОК. Спасибо.


----------



## ArthurHolo

I asked my friend and he said in this case if it was an adjective, there are should be a noun after мороженого


----------



## Awwal12

ArthurHolo said:


> I asked my friend and he said in this case if it was an adjective, there are should be a noun after мороженого


It's a substantivated adjective, so it's technically a noun, but like all substantivates it retains the adjectival declension paradigm and, more importantly, behaves like an adjective in numeral phrases, having the genitive plural or (with feminine  substantivates) nominative plural form instead of genitive singular. "Два́ моро́женых", "две́ накладны́е" etc.


----------



## Awwal12

Awwal12 said:


> but like all substantivates it retains the adjectival declension paradigm


P.S.: Actually, toponyms ending in -no may be an exception to that - which might have been one of the factors ultimately leading to their colloquial non-declension. For reference, Ruscorpora contains 54 examples of "под Бородины́м" (all from "Бородино́"), 52 examples of "под Бородино́м", and 7 examples of "под Бородино́" (all in the locative meaning). On the other hand, these are distinct adjectival paradigms, different from the typical declension of the full ("pronominal") adjectives ending in -ий/-ый and -ой.


----------



## nizzebro

Стоит добавить, что сами носители языка часто избегают выбора числа и говорят просто "Две порции/стаканчика шоколадного мороженого."


----------



## ArthurHolo

Awwal12 said:


> It's a substantivated adjective, so it's technically a noun, but like all substantivates it retains the adjectival declension paradigm and, more importantly, behaves like an adjective in numeral phrases, having the genitive plural or (with feminine  substantivates) nominative plural form instead of genitive singular. "Два́ моро́женых", "две́ накладны́е" etc.



thank for the info, I didn't know that


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Стоит добавить, что сами носители языка часто избегают выбора числа и говорят просто "Две порции/стаканчика шоколадного мороженого."


По-моему, немногие лишь так заморачиваются, если только это не роль в кино. Наиболее естественно в разговорной речи звучит : «Мне, пожалуйста, два шоколадных» или «два мороженых».


----------



## Andrew &RU

Zaika said:


> Здравствуйте. Как будет правильно сказать в смысле "две порции шоколадного мороженого":
> 
> 1) Два шоколадных мороженых
> 2) Два шоколадного мороженого
> 3) два шоколадного мороженых
> 
> Спасибо заранее.



Сразу понятно, что ответ (3) неверный, т.к. падеж существительного отличается от падежа прилагательного

Тут два варианта:
Вариант 1) 
Вы просто просите два мороженых и до этого Вас не спрашивали про порции и другие формы

Вопрос: Какое мороженое?
Ответ: Два шоколадных (мороженых). 
«Мороженых» можно не произносить, если и так понятно, что говорите о мороженых.  

Вариант 2)
Если уже говорится до этого о форме (порция, шарик, граммы), то падеж прилагательного идёт не к форме, а к мороженому:
Покупатель 1: Дайте мне одну порцию ванильного мороженого. 
Продавец: А Вы что будете брать?
Покупатель 2: А я буду брать две (порции) шоколадного (мороженого). 
«Порции» можно не говорить, и так понятно. Тогда при написании в место «порции» надо поставить «—»:
Две — шоколадного. 

Но первый вариант можно использовать и в этом случае.


----------



## Andrew &RU

reer said:


> _Думаешь, после *мороженого* не хочется пить?_
> 
> This sentence from Assimil Russian is confusing to me.   From what I have got from flipping through Penguin Russian Course, the case with ending -ого is only for genitive case of adjective and accusative case of adjective with accusative masculine animate nouns.
> 
> I was confused because I thought мороженое in the sentence above a neuter noun.  Could после be followed with adjective?



You’re right!
Here ‘Мороженое’ is a neutral noun, means ‘ice cream’. But behaves as an adjective.
Also it’s a short form of ‘eating ice cream’.
So, here it’s not an adjective.
But you can add an adjective to a noun:
_Думаешь, после *шоколадного мороженого* не хочется пить?

Or short form of 
«смотреть телевизор» = телевизор
Думаешь, после *телевизора *не хочется пить?_

But you can create your own short form with an adjective which would be like a noun, but still behave as an adjective.

Short form of
«шоколадное мороженое» = шоколадное

— Я всегда пью после ванильного мороженого.
— _Думаешь, после *шоколадного *не хочется пить?
— Конечно! После *хорошего* *шоколадного *не хочется пить. _


----------



## Awwal12

Andrew &RU said:


> Сразу понятно, что ответ (3) неверный, т.к. падеж существительного отличается от падежа прилагательного


Во-первых, именно падеж там один и тот же, родительный.
Во-вторых, при количественных числительных в им.п., кончающихся на "два", "три", "четыре", падеж и число существительного *в норме* отличаются от падежа и числа прилагательного, так что это вообще странный аргумент:
две́ ста́ршие (им.п. мн.ч.) сестры́ (род.п. ед.ч.)
три́ больши́х (род.п. мн.ч.) я́блока (род.п. ед.ч.)...
Тут проблема в том (как уже упомянули), что само существительное - субстантивированное прилагательное, а в этом случае его падежно-числовые формы в группе числительного всегда будут соответствовать ожидаемым от прилагательного, а не от существительного.


----------

